

Ubuntu 15.04 - pantalaimon
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes

======
pXMzR2A
> systemd has replaced Upstart as the standard boot and service manager on all
> Ubuntu flavors except Touch. At the time of the 15.04 release there are no
> known major problems which prevent booting. The only service which does not
> currently start is Juju, which will be fixed in a post-release update soon;
> all other packaged Ubuntu services are expected to work.

> Upstart continues to control user sessions.

> If your system does not boot after installing or upgrading, please file a
> bug report and tag it with `systemd-boot`. Please see
> /usr/share/doc/systemd/README.Debian about how to debug early boot or
> shutdown problems.

